# GYM’s .... are they worth it ...



## Landsurfer (27 Dec 2021)

Health issues and weather are working against me and i’m now the wrong side of 115kg ... 
I have controllable heart and blood pressure issues which will not kill me but could mess me up and currently my only exercise is cycling , albeit on the Doncaster / Gainsborough flat lands, 20 - 30 miles once a week.
I’m considering 2 visits a week to a gym for spinning and rowing to help me maintain and improve fitness through the rest of the winter and early spring in addition to my weekly ride.
Has anyone else gone down this road and did it produce reasonable results ??


----------



## All uphill (27 Dec 2021)

The obvious thing you have not mentioned is diet, but I'm sure you are aware of that.

If you have time for the gym do you have time for a second bike ride each week?

I've tried gyms a few times and found them desperately boring and expensive; if you enjoy them, though, why not?


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2021)

The only thing wrong with gyms, at present; is they aren't the best place with a virus running about.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

I just spent 5 minutes trying to guess what _GYM _is a three letter acronym for!


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Dec 2021)

All uphill said:


> The obvious thing you have not mentioned is diet, but I'm sure you are aware of that.
> 
> If you have time for the gym do you have time for a second bike ride each week?
> 
> I've tried gyms a few times and found them desperately boring and expensive; if you enjoy them, though, why not?


I won’t cycle in the dark or bad visibility so a gym visit before work or after work this time of year would work for me ...


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> The only thing wrong with gyms, at present; is they aren't the best place with a virus running about.


Not bothered about the virus ... I cycle, fly and ride a motorbike ..I understand Risk .. the current crop of viruses are the least of my worries ... but thats just me ...


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

If the gym offers a cycle specific spin class it will be great. My experience of such classes is very positive. If it's simply a spin class it will be good for raising your HR but that's about all.

I've never understood the benefits of the rowing machine.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2021)

Nope, total waste of money in my humble opinion. Why do they have such huge car parks? If you have to drive that far the walk would surely be better.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Dec 2021)

I teach Spin. I'm not convinced that we won't be having another lockdown soon anyway. 

If I were you I'd be looking T getting a turbo and doing some workouts at home. 

If you have the motivation to get to the gym surely you can motivate yourself to work out at home?


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If the gym offers a cycle specific spin class it will be great. My experience of such classes is very positive. If it's simply a spin class it will be good for raising your HR but that's about all.
> 
> I've never understood the benefits of the rowing machine.


In my case it MAY be good for my hips ... but spin really attracts me ....


----------



## Saluki (27 Dec 2021)

Hi. I am a gym member but my gym is HIIT & lifting classes, with coaches only. I love it as it keeps me motivated.
I am not really a gym lover but finding the right sort of place has really lifted my motivation.

If you find the right place, it’s definitely worth it.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2021)

It will be better doing some sort of exercise then not. Gym or otherwise.


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I teach Spin. I'm not convinced that we won't be having another lockdown soon anyway.
> 
> If I were you I'd be looking T getting a turbo and doing some workouts at home.
> 
> If you have the motivation to get to the gym surely you can motivate yourself to work out at home?



I have a turbo .... i would rather stick hot pins in my eyes than go down that road again ... I want the structure of leaving the house and exercising and coming home ...
The gym will be on my way to or from work and will be part of my working day not in addition ...
Respect to you Spin Teacher ... i’ve been to 3 taster sessions ... harder than a 50 TT ...


----------



## Kingfisher101 (27 Dec 2021)

Go to the council gym on a PAYGO and it wont be much.Walk there and back as well or do a swim after the class as well.
In some areas you can get a discount on the council gym if you are overweight as well though the G.P.
Losing weight is a lot more to do with what you eat.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've never understood the benefits of the rowing machine.


I thought the rowing machines were great!

I used to do a 20-30 minute warm-up on a gym bike with a massive flywheel, then switch to a Concept2 rowing machine.

Cycling did enough for my cardiovascular system and legs, but nothing much for my upper body. The rowing machine definitely got the other half working. If I could afford one and had the space, I would buy one.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Dec 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Has anyone else gone down this road and did it produce reasonable results ??


yes, do it


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Gyms are really bad value if you pay for them but don't go. But if you can get into a habit of going to the gym, and enjoy it, then it's worth it. (Provided the price is right, and only you can answer that)

I was a regular gym goer for many years, decades even, until Covid came along and changed my place of work and closed my gym. I now do regular sessions with a trainer over Zoom and do weights and stuff at home. I do miss having access to a rowing machine, I used to enjoy that.

Covid has changed a lot.


----------



## Peter Salt (27 Dec 2021)

ANY exercise is better than no exercise. Spin, row, swim, lift - whatever you enjoy - just do it. The more the better.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Dec 2021)

Basically it comes down to what is best for you

I reckon I could cope with an exercise bike once or twice a week while watching something like The Chase

but since my 'now wife' moved in my exercise bike got moved out of the lounge and then got sold on

In my case I am always better off with riding a real bike (OK ebike) around for an hour or so because there is more stimulation
even an ebike uses more energy that sitting on a sofa!
and doing it several days week build up generally increased levels of fitness

So - for me - I would be better off finding local quietish roads to ride around locally and going out on my ebike
or going for a brisk walk to Mc Donalds and getting a coffee to drink on the way back - anything that gets your muscles moving increases metabolism

In think


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Dec 2021)

Love the machines in my gym, they have mars bars, crisps and kitkats


----------



## Time Waster (27 Dec 2021)

Interesting viewpoint about not seeing the point of rowing machines. There's been a lot of cross over between elite rowers and elite cycling. There's been a few nearly made it rowers who got recruited by their nation's cycling federation. The endurance nature of rowers suits a lot of elite cycling events. Even pro cyclists will use a rowerg and rowers use a good bike erg. Indeed there's been a lot of interest by elite cycling coaching with elite rowing coaching techniques I heard or read once.

Rowerg will give you the same cv effect of a bike on a turbo or a spin bike in a fraction of the time. I used to do 20 to 25 minutes on a concept 2 rowerg in the gym and was wasted with the effort. On the static bikes, spin bikes, I would do a hour and hardly feel the effort in the same way. Closest kit to the rowerg for training is the stepper or the climbing erg things like steppers with arm action too like the versaclimber.

I got one but broke my arm straight away then had a few other minor injuries that kept me off it. I never got into it so need to again. When I used it the little niggles like back twinges I used to get disappeared and only came back after I stopped. You need to know how to use them which means setting the drag factor at 100 to 130 depending on whether you're a beginner or not and increase it as you improve. You also need to know how to row with correct form to get the power out and get maximum benefit. It's not easy to get right straight away and rowerg takes time to get into it. 

Gyms are good if they have or do what you want. Mine had a freedom machine that was designed for disabled people in rehabilitation. I used it on a gym ball for instability to recruit more muscles and the arms such that I replicated kayaking strokes. It was amazing exercise for arms, shoulders but especially almost all my core muscles. I would like one of those machines in my garage gym when I get one set up. Rowerg is in dining/ living room right now.

If you go enough they're great. If you pay yearly or monthly work out cost per visit. If it's high enough you'll be better off on a pay per visit with a council run gym I think. Of course only if they have what you need or want from a gym. If you can't get there enough to make it worthwhile then don't go or sign up. Find your own home gym kit instead. There's a fair few options for home gym kit but you can go mad with it too. A lot of people make their own kit too. Check out reddit or other online forums for ideas what can be made cheaply.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> . There's been a few nearly made it rowers who got recruited by their nation's cycling federation.


Not just "nearly". Rebecca Romero won silver in Athens as a rower, and gold at Beijing as a cyclist.


----------



## Time Waster (27 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not just "nearly". Rebecca Romero won silver in Athens as a rower, and gold at Beijing as a cyclist.


Yes I couldn't remember the details so kept it a bit vague. I did recall someone missed out on gold in Olympic rowing only to get it in cycling. Seems to me that rowers can become top cyclists but I don't recall any cyclist becoming a top rower. Look at how hard wiggins found indoor rowing!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2021)

Consistency and frequency produces results . Gym membership doesn‘t produce results. Going regularly will.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2021)

My gym is £38 a month, has a pool, sauna, steam, jacuzzi plus all the cardio and gym machines, weights, a good area for stretching etc. I find rowing excellent for general fitness as someone unable to run (I do 500m/1 min rest x 4 as fast as I can), also use the crosstrainer, treadmill for walking. There’s a skillmill too, leaves me in a sweaty mess in about 5 minutes!

At the mo, I’m swimming twice a week / using the spa facilities, did an aqua class last week too, all in the cost

The weather has been ok for cycling lately so I’ve not been in the gym that much, maybe once a week but it still represents very good value for me, at less than a tenner a week is rather cheaper than any other facility with a pool around here.

As above, it’s far better than doing nothing, gets me moving having sat all day at work and off the sofa and away from snacking in the evening


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2021)

my gym 
inside i have a total gym that folds up that i use in the winter months

outside for the summer months
set of dumbells and the kids swing


----------



## Badger_Boom (28 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Interesting viewpoint about not seeing the point of rowing machines. There's been a lot of cross over between elite rowers and elite cycling. There's been a few nearly made it rowers who got recruited by their nation's cycling federation. The endurance nature of rowers suits a lot of elite cycling events. Even pro cyclists will use a rowerg and rowers use a good bike erg. Indeed there's been a lot of interest by elite cycling coaching with elite rowing coaching techniques I heard or read once.
> 
> Rowerg will give you the same cv effect of a bike on a turbo or a spin bike in a fraction of the time. I used to do 20 to 25 minutes on a concept 2 rowerg in the gym and was wasted with the effort. On the static bikes, spin bikes, I would do a hour and hardly feel the effort in the same way. Closest kit to the rowerg for training is the stepper or the climbing erg things like steppers with arm action too like the versaclimber.
> 
> ...


As an ex amateur rower I heartily second the rowing machine. it exrecises almost everything in a relatively low impact way.

Your post is also the first time I’ve seen anyone outside of a rowing club mention setting the drag factor which is also essential if you’re trying to be consistent with your workouts.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Dec 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Health issues and weather are working against me and i’m now the wrong side of 115kg ...
> I have controllable heart and blood pressure issues which will not kill me but could mess me up and currently my only exercise is cycling , albeit on the Doncaster / Gainsborough flat lands, 20 - 30 miles once a week.
> I’m considering 2 visits a week to a gym for spinning and rowing to help me maintain and improve fitness through the rest of the winter and early spring in addition to my weekly ride.
> Has anyone else gone down this road and did it produce reasonable results ??



A regular weightlifting routine has many benefits. Has with many forms of exercise, start light and develop good form from compound lifting. 

I setup my home gym with free weights and a squat frame. 

Strength, bone density, stronger joints and more toned physique from regular heavy weight lifting


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2021)

I can not work out at home. some kind of mental block. I need to be at a place where there is no other option but to exercise


----------



## Time Waster (28 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> As an ex amateur rower I heartily second the rowing machine. it exrecises almost everything in a relatively low impact way.
> 
> Your post is also the first time I’ve seen anyone outside of a rowing club mention setting the drag factor which is also essential if you’re trying to be consistent with your workouts.


C2 nerd here. I sync with my phone, tracker and chest strap so I record what I do. I think I use the WiFi and BT connections between phone, rowerg and tracker/ chest strap on transmit.

I'm still perfecting technique though. My catch is a little Jerry and the drive stage isn't great. I'm not consistent neither. Then again I think I over extend and lean back too far before the recovery stage. My stroke rate gets too high too at times. I'm also poor at keeping it consistent. I've a lot to learn. Rowergs like c2 look simple but there's more to them if you get into it.

Great machines and the best for water rowers too.


----------



## Time Waster (28 Dec 2021)

PS you need to set it every so often because use, dirt on track, dust in flywheel, etc can make it harder to row this increasing the drag factor over time. Reducing the setting corrects this but you need to test the drag factor to maintain consistent machine performance and allow for comparison and consistency between training sessions. Plus allows comparison with others around the world in a level equipment playing field. Drag factor 130 is the same whether in Australia or Austria. That puts your performance solely on you. If you like competition of course.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Dec 2021)

We've got a concept 2 machine. I got for my daughter who rowed at university. Her boyfriends brother is a rower at a university, he's knocking on the door of the UK squad. He can do something like 6 min for 2km.
He works out like 10 times a week, alot in the gym trying to build muscle. That's his issue, tall enough but not packing 100kg in muscle


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2021)

I was brought up in spit and sawdust boxing gyms from the age of 7 and so the new fangled gyms are totally alien to me. Fortunately we have a little used, but well equipped works gym which I can use for free at any time of the day


----------



## Nebulous (4 Jan 2022)

My council gym gave a black friday offer of 4 months for the price of 3. £75 from 1st Dec to 31st March. I've got this idea that as men get older we need to add in some strength work to reduce muscle wastage. I've been doing an hour twice a week, about 40 minutes on the weight machines followed by 20 minutes on the exercise bike. Its too early to tell if its going to do much good, I had almost two weeks off with a viral infection, but I don't expect it to do any harm.


----------



## Chris S (4 Jan 2022)

I go to a council gym as well, it's about £30 a month which includes classes. I cycle the 6 mile round trip which probably doubles the amount of exercise that I get.


----------



## russ.will (5 Jan 2022)

As someone who ballooned to 108kg a little over a year ago (despite cycling 3 times a week and posting three century plus rides in the same year) I joined a gym (more accurately went to weight training with a PT) and without much difficulty got down to just over 92kg. I think the key to the success was the PT as opposed to just the gym and crucially (it turns out) it is based solely on weigh training.

5 days ago I picked up a copy of the excellent 'The Midlife Cyclist' by Phil Cavell (bike fitter and designer to a host of top level cyclists) off the back of some positive reviews from the press it (covertly) blames for most of what we do wrong. With much contribution from top drawer cardiologists, osteopaths, nutritionists, etc who deal with top and amateur level sportspeople and their issues. The whole book is predicated on the facts that we aren't yet evolved to be alive past 40 years old, much less athletes and certainly not to ride bikes and science is only now, during our generation catching up with this, because there hasn't been a generation doing what we're doing.

I was overjoyed to find out that weights are one of the single best things you can do for cycling, but it's the other stuff that was as much of a revelation to read. I really can't recommend it enough as a read BEFORE you plan how to shift some timber. Hint: it won't be rowing or swimming.


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Jan 2022)

russ.will said:


> As someone who ballooned to 108kg a little over a year ago (despite cycling 3 times a week and posting three century plus rides in the same year) I joined a gym (more accurately went to weight training with a PT) and without much difficulty got down to just over 92kg. I think the key to the success was the PT as opposed to just the gym and crucially (it turns out) it is based solely on weigh training.
> 
> 5 days ago I picked up a copy of the excellent 'The Midlife Cyclist' by Phil Cavell (bike fitter and designer to a host of top level cyclists) off the back of some positive reviews from the press it (covertly) blames for most of what we do wrong. With much contribution from top drawer cardiologists, osteopaths, nutritionists, etc who deal with top and amateur level sportspeople and their issues. The whole book is predicated on the facts that we aren't yet evolved to be alive past 40 years old, much less athletes and certainly not to ride bikes and science is only now, during our generation catching up with this, because there hasn't been a generation doing what we're doing.
> 
> I was overjoyed to find out that weights are one of the single best things you can do for cycling, but it's the other stuff that was as much of a revelation to read. I really can't recommend it enough as a read BEFORE you plan how to shift some timber. Hint: it won't be *rowing *or swimming.


I took up rowing later in life than most of my contemporaries. I did it to get fitter and chose rowing becuase I'd always found 'everyday' sports boring. I loved it, but quickly found that I needed to do other things including the gym to get fit enough to keep up with my fellow rowers.


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2022)

russ.will said:


> I was overjoyed to find out that weights are one of the single best things you can do for cycling, but it's the other stuff that was as much of a revelation to read. I really can't recommend it enough as a read BEFORE you plan how to shift some timber. Hint: it won't be rowing or swimming.


But for me one of the single most boring!
Much prefer rowing or swimming. I can manage about 15 minutes max of weights machines before zzzzz.
Each to their own


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> But for me one of the single most boring!
> Much prefer rowing or swimming. I can manage about 15 minutes max of weights machines before zzzzz.
> Each to their own


Love weights, the burn, the pump, the lycra 






What are we talking about again


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2022)

I've saved a few grammes with my latest titanium/carbon barbell.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2022)

I ditched my membership a few years ago after I realised that I only really used a WattBike and Concept2 Rower. I already had a turbo trainer at home so forced by self to get in the habit of using it instead of going to the gym. Once I proved I could do it from home, I bought a Concept2. I now have a Tacx Neo Bike and Concept2 which get used 4 times a week as part of a habit. I ride on Zwift with friends and row using the wonderful videos from https://rowalong.com/


----------



## russ.will (9 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> But for me one of the single most boring!
> Much prefer rowing or swimming. I can manage about 15 minutes max of weights machines before zzzzz.
> Each to their own


The point is that resistance loading promoted stronger bones and as we age osteoporosis is an issue - a gradual decline in men and briefly, a precipitous one in women. Swimming and rowing (like cycling) are non-use whatsoever in that regard.

You have to pump some weights and dropping a trading ride or two pays dividends in the long run.

I too find gyms boring. Never stuck at one for more than six weeks. However, a good personal trainer is an entirely different (structured and gain measurable) kettle of fish. The downside is that it costs, but a year on, I have no intention of giving up.

Russ


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Jan 2022)

russ.will said:


> The point is that resistance loading promoted stronger bones and as we age osteoporosis is an issue - a gradual decline in men and briefly, a precipitous one in women. Swimming and rowing (like cycling) are non-use whatsoever in that regard


This is my new issue for 2022. I cracked a rib a year ago in trivial circumstances. Went to the GP in September about pain in my hip, mentioned the rib so she sent me for a bone scan. Turns out that, whilst the bone density in my hip is totally fine, my spine is made of feta cheese. 
The hip was a tendon issue now totally fixed with physio. I did stretches for my hip flexor, squats and rdls with weights to strengthen my glutes and am continuing with this. 
I am now just starting on osteoperosis medication and need some decent weight bearing exercise to add in to my life as all I have done for years is cycle - its the only thing I enjoy. 
I bought a skipping rope which arrived yesterday. Christ, it's harder than it looks! Completely knackered after 10 minutes!


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Jan 2022)

I don’t bother with 12 month commitment to the gym as I don’t use in the summer, instead I tend to do PAYG membership. It is a little bit more expensive each month but cheaper over a year. 

I use the gym for strength work such as legs press, squats, deadlifts and some brench presses to keep things even. I find when I start the gym in the off season (Oct time) that I don’t lose weight but my body recompensations itself and I lose some body fat but gain muscle. In Jan time, I ditch off the gym and start to run outside and ride my bike. The gains made in the gym show themselves when I start running but I do have to accept my speed will drop as I’m heavier.


----------



## simongt (9 Jan 2022)

An advantage of being a warehouseman is that with manually shifting anything from 10kg. boxes to 600kg. pallets of stock every day, who needs a gym - ? 

Free daily workout and I get paid for it - !


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> This is my new issue for 2022. I cracked a rib a year ago in trivial circumstances. Went to the GP in September about pain in my hip, mentioned the rib so she sent me for a bone scan. Turns out that, whilst the bone density in my hip is totally fine, my spine is made of feta cheese.
> The hip was a tendon issue now totally fixed with physio. I did stretches for my hip flexor, squats and rdls with weights to strengthen my glutes and am continuing with this.
> I am now just starting on osteoperosis medication and need some decent weight bearing exercise to add in to my life as all I have done for years is cycle - its the only thing I enjoy.
> I bought a skipping rope which arrived yesterday. Christ, it's harder than it looks! Completely knackered after 10 minutes!


I recommend that you read _Vitamin K2 and the Calcium Paradox_. You can get it _*HERE*_ for Kindle/Kindle app for only £1.24.



Blurb for book said:


> The secret to avoiding calcium-related osteoporosis and atherosclerosis While millions of people take calcium and Vitamin D supplements thinking they're helping their bones, the truth is, without the addition of Vitamin K2, such a health regimen could prove dangerous. Without Vitamin K2, the body cannot direct calcium to the bones where it's needed; instead, the calcium resides in soft tissue (like the arteries)—leading to a combination of osteoporosis and atherosclerosis, or the dreaded "calcium paradox." This is the first book to reveal how universal a Vitamin K2 deficiency is, and the risk (in the form of cancer and diabetes, among other ailments) the absence of Vitamin K2 poses.


Vitamin K2 is lacking in many people's diets now because of changes in agricultural methods. 

Good luck!


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I recommend that you read _Vitamin K2 and the Calcium Paradox_. You can get it _*HERE*_ for Kindle/Kindle app for only £1.24.
> 
> 
> Vitamin K2 is lacking in many people's diets now because of changes in agricultural methods.
> ...


Cheers. Just purchased a pot to add to all the other crap I take! I’ll never get out of the house in the morning!


----------



## russ.will (14 Jan 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> This is my new issue for 2022. I cracked a rib a year ago in trivial circumstances. Went to the GP in September about pain in my hip, mentioned the rib so she sent me for a bone scan. Turns out that, whilst the bone density in my hip is totally fine, my spine is made of feta cheese.
> The hip was a tendon issue now totally fixed with physio. I did stretches for my hip flexor, squats and rdls with weights to strengthen my glutes and am continuing with this.
> I am now just starting on osteoperosis medication and need some decent weight bearing exercise to add in to my life as all I have done for years is cycle - its the only thing I enjoy.
> I bought a skipping rope which arrived yesterday. Christ, it's harder than it looks! Completely knackered after 10 minutes!


This is the issue - load bearing means weights. Weights in a gym are boring and worse, without guidance you're just flannelling around ineffectually.

PT solves that, but it costs....

Again I recommend 'The Midlife Cyclist' as a read. The author had a severe spinal issue with complicationsl and was convinced to drop a ride or two in favour of weights. Not by a gym buddy, but by actual science.


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Jan 2022)

russ.will said:


> This is the issue - load bearing means weights. Weights in a gym are boring and worse, without guidance you're just flannelling around ineffectually.
> 
> PT solves that, but it costs....
> 
> Again I recommend 'The Midlife Cyclist' as a read. The author had a severe spinal issue with complicationsl and was convinced to drop a ride or two in favour of weights. Not by a gym buddy, but by actual science.


Just been reading some reviews of the book. It’s aimed at people (men?) who want to “train harder and ride faster”. I don’t train, I just ride my bike! I wouldn’t mind being as fast as I was a few years ago - but even that wasn’t that fast! I have a question - does it cover the differences in physiology between men and women in midlife or does it assume that women are just small men?


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jan 2022)

Taking all the usual caveats. In good physical condition, no major ailments. Weight training is a great way of maintaining bone density, muscle size or growth, joint strength. There's no real physical difference to weight training for men and women, generally just the amount of weight. 

Start light and learn good technique to all the lifting, pulling movements.

Two to three times a week 30 mins workout will quickly show development


----------

